# this past season edits



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

These are my shorts

https://vimeo.com/88713111

https://vimeo.com/88001730

https://vimeo.com/89254890


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

@OP

1st 2 videos, same shit different video... I don't get it.

Also, music choice, i just HATE IT...!


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

cannonsburger said:


> These are my shorts
> 
> https://vimeo.com/88713111
> 
> ...


Nice riding, teeeeerrible music on that second one in particular.
The tamedog at around 30secs on the 3rd one was suuuper sketchy... went a bit early and nearly looked very painful. Props tho


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Didn't listen to the music as I'm in the Doc's waitin room, but nice ridin!!!!!


----------

